# Greenstouch Blog



## flagator (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, that is amazing, sort of like Hydroponics.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice!! That is really interesting thanks for sharing


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

flagator said:


> Wow, that is amazing, sort of like Hydroponics.





Superedwin said:


> Nice!! That is really interesting thanks for sharing


Thank you both for your positive feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Now in the possession of _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Florida Sunset'. This plant is spreading like a wildfire ! 

Picture + text on the BLOG


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the new look of the blog Jay. Sharp.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri flowered. 

Text + pictures can be viewed on Greenstouch Blog


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice. where do you have the _Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri_ entry? i think that i have one of those and i would be interested to see how you got it to bloom. i also need to compare more pictures to try to nail down a species determination.

i have also had some crypts hang on really well in neglected conditions. i had a 10 gallon tank sitting on the cold basement floor and after more than a month the _C. lutea_ and _C. wendtii_ in there looked the same as the day i brought them home and failed to do anything with them. i think that cool & dark might be a good way to store some hardy crypts. they might be less prone to melt than under suboptimal conditions in a warm aquarium.

hydrophyte


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

hydrophyte said:


> nice. where do you have the _Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri_ entry? i think that i have one of those and i would be interested to see how you got it to bloom. i also need to compare more pictures to try to nail down a species determination.


C. usteriana x walkeri is the last update on the blog. Here is direct link --> Greenstouch Blog



> i have also had some crypts hang on really well in neglected conditions. i had a 10 gallon tank sitting on the cold basement floor and after more than a month the _C. lutea_ and _C. wendtii_ in there looked the same as the day i brought them home and failed to do anything with them. i think that cool & dark might be a good way to store some hardy crypts. they might be less prone to melt than under suboptimal conditions in a warm aquarium.


Do you have a light source ? Is it cold in the basement ?

In my opinion, here are key ingredients to successful emersed setup:

Humidity
Light
Adequate temperature
Water circulation
Adequate NPK levels in pot or water column or both
There is a dedicated Cryptocoryne section on APC forum with a lot of knowledge, information and famous national / international growers. Check it out !


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i have already done some study of the culture of _Cryptocoryne_. i was responding to your remark on the hardiness of some crypts in sub-optimal conditions.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Houston Plant Fest 2009 - Video from San Marcos

Enjoy and leave comments in Blog. Thanks !

http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=308


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great blog! Congrats on the flower


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Part 2 is here ... this one is called "The Funniest Moments" 

http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=322

Enjoy !


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Last video clip from Houston Plant Fest - "In ADG"

http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=332

Enjoy and leave comments. Thanks !


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

If you are interested in my general photography, please check out my new JL Photography Blog. Thanks for looking and enjoy !

Click HERE


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Closing the loop with photographs from Houston Plant Fest ! 

http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=370

Enjoy !


----------



## jim lockhart (Apr 26, 2007)

Enjoy ? yes I sure did. Awesome pics, I wish I had been there !


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

jim lockhart said:


> Enjoy ? yes I sure did. Awesome pics, I wish I had been there !


Thanks for your feedback Jim ! 

Sorry you missed the event. Perhaps next time !


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Cryptocoryne moehlmannii flowered. 

More on BLOG --> HERE


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

great pictures! i wish mine would flowers. i have _moehlmanni_ and _pontederifolia_ i really would like to see the difference in the blooms.


----------

